# Horny Women Should Fly Delta



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpLx...rving-on-northwest-a/&feature=player_embedded

LOL.  Yeah.  Freudian Slip?


----------



## grydth (Feb 22, 2009)

Northwest has always had a cocky attitude.......well, so much for the meals served on airlines...


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2009)

Ahem!

When did Georgia become the top penis producing state in the country? Where do they get these statistics?


-Rob


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2009)

Actually according to my research, California is the top penis producing state. 

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr55/nvsr55_1_table11.pdf

Stupid CNN. Can't even get their story straight.


-Rob


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 22, 2009)

Let's not be a dick about it. She just mispronounced a word.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the ... tip?


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2009)

I know the video is long, and hard to watch, but just suck it up, and you can take it all in at your pleasure.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2009)

Someone needs to check out the AfterDark forum for a thread where I posted the same video.  *ahem!*


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 22, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Someone needs to check out the AfterDark forum for a thread where I posted the same video.  *ahem!*


 
But this thread is longer and, uhh, veinier?


-Rob


----------



## Carol (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm so glad I didn't develop a penis aller...uh...peanut allergy. :lol2:


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Someone needs to check out the AfterDark forum for a thread where I posted the same video.  *ahem!*


 
Except that the After Dark forum isnt availible to all of us, so consider this a repost for those of us who cant see what you put in there.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 23, 2009)

i'm going to close my eyes & imagine giving that anchor some peanuts right now...

jf


----------



## Thesemindz (Feb 23, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i'm going to close my eyes & imagine giving that anchor some peanuts right now...
> 
> jf


 
All right! All right! Let's not get too blue here.



Penis.


-Rob


----------



## jarrod (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL!

what?  i just thought she looked hungry.  

you know, for peanuts.

jf


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 23, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i'm going to close my eyes & imagine giving that anchor some peanuts right now...
> 
> jf


 

I like it when my Peanuts have a Tophat and Cane.  And a Monocol.  

Or when they are honey roasted.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 23, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Except that the After Dark forum isnt availible to all of us, so consider this a repost for those of us who cant see what you put in there.


Well if that's the case okay... but I thought it was a bit too *ahem* blue for it to be posted openly for the 17 and unders that have access to this forum. :asian:

Guess we'll let the mods decide and I won't object to a deletion (of mine) or a merger of threads.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 23, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> I like it when my Peanuts have a Tophat and Cane. And a Monocol.
> 
> Or when they are honey roasted.


 
i used to date a girl who LOVED peanuts on her ice cream.  she could eat peanuts & ice cream all day.  

jf


----------



## crushing (Feb 23, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i used to date a girl who LOVED peanuts on her ice cream. she could eat peanuts & ice cream all day.
> 
> jf


 

"Well hello there children, let me sing you a little song. . ."  -Chef

[YT]tM9rnqdAx00[/YT]


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2009)

*snickers*

[yt]l9BqNOjPJxw[/yt]


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad some folks have a sense of humor here.

It's great that our members can be upright folks without taking it too far and becoming a buncha stiffs.


----------



## grydth (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, but we shouldn't be so hard on a reporter, even over a couple large boners.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah but you'd think a national presenter could come correct...


----------

